# Future 2bjr



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

WTF....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

What the hell were you searching for when that popped up :sneaky2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

just a keystroke here and there and next thing I know it was on DWT:jester:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


>


 Joe u r starting 2 scare a buddy!!!!:blink:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Joe....i think you were supposed to save that in your personal archives:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I think were all about to get kicked off this site!!! Thanks BJ!:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I think were all about to get kicked off this site!!! Thanks BJ!:blink:


I did this when I read your post









BJ is 2bjr's real name(short form for Bill jr.), although he changed it to Will a couple of years ago. I still call him BJ


----------



## West (Aug 9, 2012)

He looks like he has potential


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Men I had to place it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I did this when I read your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


William







is Bill, the other thing is your too rough on him, cut the man some slack,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Joe u r starting 2 scare a buddy!!!!:blink:


nothing scary at all just a kid is all, nothing else, anyone thinks any different get some help fast


----------

